# Portland, Oregon rider here!



## hoodboard4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello!

Not sure why it took me this long to join. So glad I did. Love this community so far.

I ride Mt. Hood with the occasional Steamboat Springs trip.

Any other Mt. Hood riders out there?


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome! WV boarder, from Minnesota. Moving to Eugene in January! Goin to UO. Go ducks! Mt hood pretty fun? I need to find places near Eugene!


----------

